# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема при обновлении Управление торговлей 10.3.3.1

## vova329

Добрый вечер.

Проблема вот в чем. Установлена Управление торговлей 8.1 (10.3.3.1) при попытке обновления на любую другую( даже на CF-ку) пишет "Обновлений не найдено".
Все перепробывал, ничего не помогает. Помогите кто чем может.

----------


## Petrovag

Вот здесь есть демо версия, может она вам подойдёт:    1С:Управление торговлей 11 http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1741.html

----------


## Rfnz

Требуется секретарь-ассистент для проведения online опросов. Требования: ответственность, усидчивость и предельная внимательность. Пишите на email: shibalkiniv@eu-gmail.com.

----------

